# Raising temperature for Ich



## Roynato (Oct 20, 2017)

Sup guys

So I got some new fish for one of my tanks and it all seemed fine for a week, till I saw one of the fish getting a little quieter than usual and I think I spotted one or two tiny white spot on his fin. I say "I think" because really I can barely see anything, and the fish is very small.
Happened when the temperature went down to 24C (75F) for a day or two here where I live, which is rare cause is always very hot here.

Well I got a thermostat and I set it to 30C (86F), to try and fight this "possible ich". I know the fish get more active and very hungry, so I am feeding them nicely and doing around 20% water changes every day or two.

I guess my concern here, and what I wanted you guys input in, is how long can the fish be in a temperature like that? 30 C.

The fish I'm talking about are Saulosis.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

86 degrees is way too much. 82 is the max I would go. Your lose oxygen and make everything more toxic at such high temps.

If you have "possible ich" I would just throw some salt in the tank and leave the thermostat alone. If it gets bad you can raise it later but for now you are just making sure it spreads faster.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

I've run 90 to 92 degrees for 4 to 5 weeks with no problem. I run a large air stone along with the filter breaking the top of the water. I also use salt with this process.


----------



## Roynato (Oct 20, 2017)

Cyphro said:


> 86 degrees is way too much. 82 is the max I would go. Your lose oxygen and make everything more toxic at such high temps.
> 
> If you have "possible ich" I would just throw some salt in the tank and leave the thermostat alone. If it gets bad you can raise it later but for now you are just making sure it spreads faster.


Well from what I read all over the place I think 86 is not way too much. Its what people recommend for ich, even higher than that sometimes. I guess at these temps the parasite can't survive when they are not stuck to the fish yet.



BlueSunshine said:


> I've run 90 to 92 degrees for 4 to 5 weeks with no problem. I run a large air stone along with the filter breaking the top of the water. I also use salt with this process.


Alright thats good to hear. I guess im gonna try it for about 4 weeks.
I have a lot of surface agitation right now, I think its enough. I lowered my water level a little bit so the HOB filter's waterfall and the output of my cannister can agitate the water a lot.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

High heat above their normal is always bad for the fish. How serious it is depends on the fish and your stocking level but there is just no reason to go up that high in heat for most fish, ever. Let alone to treat ich (which you might not even have).

If you up the temp it makes the ich reproduce faster. So unless you have a huge infestation on all your fish then it is always a bad idea to raise up the heat let alone to such high levels.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

In the rare instance where I encountered Ich. I always raise my temperature to 90 degrees.


----------



## The Morning (Nov 22, 2017)

I recently had a bout with ich and did indeed raise the temperature to 86. I started a thread asking for advice which can be searched. I followed instructions given here including raising temp and adding salt and was very successful in the treatment.


----------

